# Οι καλύτερες παραλίες στην Ελλάδα (γενικότερα) και στην Αττική (ειδικότερα)



## drsiebenmal (Jun 26, 2012)

Η συζήτηση με τους φίλους ξεκίνησε από το αν υπάρχουν «καλές παραλίες στην Αττική» (μαζί με τα κοντινά νησιά του Σαρωνικού). Δεν έχει σημασία πού καταλήξαμε (στο κάτω κάτω, να μην προκαταλάβω και τις δικές σας απόψεις), αλλά το παιχνίδι προφανώς πήρε σύντομα τη μορφή «στο τάδε νησάκι, στα εκατό μέτρα πιο πέρα από τη δείνα παραλία, έχει ένα ονειρεμένο μέρος».

Οπότε, απελευθερώστε τα πληκτρολόγιά σας και σημειώστε τη γνώμη σας. Ποιες είναι οι καλύτερες παραλίες στην Ελλάδα και, αν γνωρίζετε τις παραλίες της Αττικής, υπάρχουν καλές παραλίες μια ώρα από την πρωτεύουσα;


----------



## Alexandra (Jun 26, 2012)

Λίγο ζμπρωξ εδώ πέρα, επειδή το θέμα με καίει. Δώστε καμιά ιδέα για παραλία της Αττικής, επειδή έχω πολλά χρόνια που πήγαινα σε μια υπέροχη παραλία, που ήταν δυστυχώς ιδιωτική, μόνο για το Πολεμικό Ναυτικό.


----------



## LostVerse (Jun 26, 2012)

Λαιμός Βουλιαγμένης: 

http://i48.tinypic.com/8xsqkh.jpg
http://i46.tinypic.com/rmtfya.jpg

Πέρυσι που πήγα πιο πρόσφατα, την θεώρησα ανέλπιστα καλή για τα δεδομένα της συγκεκριμένης ακτογραμμής της Αττικής. Στο σημείο αυτό βέβαια ίσως πέφτει λίγο μακριά για ορισμένους, βόρειους, δυτικούς...


----------



## Palavra (Jun 26, 2012)

Ο Λαιμός θεωρητικά είναι καλή ιδέα, αλλά έχει πολύ κόσμο, και τόσο η παραλία όσο και το νερό γίνονται, πώς να το πω... όχι και τόσο ωραία.
Καλή λύση είναι και το Αγκίστρι, που είναι πολύ κοντά στην Αθήνα και προσφέρεται για ημερήσιες εξορμήσεις. Και τα Λεγραινά είναι σχετικά ωραία, αλλά κι αυτά είναι μακριά, αν έχει και κίνηση δηλαδή κάνεις αρκετή ώρα να φτάσεις. Κάποιες ωραίες γωνίτσες έχει και προς το Σούνιο.
Επίσης, υπάρχει ένα λιμανάκι κάπου μετά τα Λιμανάκια το οποίο μέχρι πριν κάποια χρόνια ήταν εκπληκτική καβάτζα, αλλά επειδή ουδέν κρυπτόν υπό τον Αθηναίο, τώρα το νερό του θυμίζει μάλλον σούπα το καλοκαίρι.

Γενικώς στην Ελλάδα, πολύ καλές παραλίες κτγμ υπάρχουν προς Ιόνιο μεριά, στην Κεφαλλονιά, π.χ. Ωραία είναι και στο Πήλιο (Μυλοπόταμος, Νταμούχαρη κτλ. Κρυστάλλινα, γαλάζια, δροσερά νερά), αλλά το μείον είναι ότι πρέπει να περάσεις από το Βόλο για να φτάσεις (μπλιαχ, μπλιαχ και πάλι μπλιαχ, α, και να μην το ξεχάσω, μπλιαχ). Νομίζω πως δυσκολεύομαι να διαλέξω... Αλλά να μην ξεχάσω, crystal: καλά είναι στον Παράδεισο, αλλά σαν τις παραλίες της Χαλκιδικής δεν έχει 

Και, κουίζ: 
Πού βρίσκεται η παραλία που εμφανίζεται παρακάτω; Όποιος το βρει κερδίζει σουφλέ σοκολάτας.


----------



## LostVerse (Jun 26, 2012)

Palavra said:


> Ο Λαιμός θεωρητικά είναι καλή ιδέα, αλλά έχει πολύ κόσμο, και τόσο η παραλία όσο και το νερό γίνονται, πώς να το πω... όχι και τόσο ωραία.
> Καλή λύση είναι και το Αγκίστρι, που είναι πολύ κοντά στην Αθήνα και προσφέρεται για ημερήσιες εξορμήσεις. Και τα Λεγραινά είναι σχετικά ωραία, αλλά κι αυτά είναι μακριά, αν έχει και κίνηση δηλαδή κάνεις αρκετή ώρα να φτάσεις. Κάποιες ωραίες γωνίτσες έχει και προς το Σούνιο.



Δυστυχώς οτιδήποτε είναι κοντά στην Αθήνα έχει πολύ κόσμο. Όσο περισσότερα τα χιλιόμετρα που θα κάνεις, τόσο πιο ήσυχα μέρη θα βρεις κι αντίστροφα.


----------



## SBE (Jun 26, 2012)

Δεν πρέπει να ορίσουμε και κριτήρια; Εμένα π.χ. μου αρέσει να έχει χαλίκι η παραλία και να είναι η θάλασσα κρύα. Να έχει φυσικό ίσκιο με δεντράκια. Αυτού του είδους οι παραλίες δεν είναι φωτογενείς, δυστυχώς. Επίσης, να μην έχει πολύ κόσμο. Να μην έχει θαλάσσια σπόρ, μπαρ, εστιατόρια και λοιπό πολιτισμό με μεγάφωνα να παίζουν τα τελευτάια σουξέ. Δεν αντέχω τα μέρη που πανε για να λιαστούνε και να επιδειχτούνε με χρυσοποίκιλτα μαγιώ, μαύρισμα αφρικανικού στυλ, ποτό πολύχρωμο στο χέρι και όλα τα σχετικά. 

Στο νομό Αττικής οι καλύτερες παραλίες κατά τη γνώμη μου είναι στον Κορινθιακό κόλπο. Πόρτο Γερμενό, Ψάθα κλπ. Πήχτρα στον κοσμο και πολύ μακριά. 
Αλλά και γενικότερα ο Κορινθιακός έχει ωραίες παραλίες, και στα βόρεια (λιγότερο τουριστικές) και στα νότια (καταστραμένες απο τον τουρισμό). Όλες με κρύα θάλασσα και χαλίκι. 

Κάποτε, θα ήταν δεκαετία '80, ήμασταν στη θαλασσα στο χωριό οικογενειακώς (πριν γίνει προάστειο της μόδας, ακόμα ερημιά) και ένα ζευγάρι Ιταλοί τουρίστες που λιάζονταν δίπλα ρώτησαν που θα βρουν μάρε σμεράλντα. Δεν ξέρω πως κατάφεραν να συνενοηθούν με τους δικούς μου, βγήκαν και κάτι χάρτες στη μέση, τελικά τους στείλανε προς Λευκάδα μεριά. Και βεβαίως δεν είχαν άδικο, Λευκάδα, Παξοί κλπ έχουν πολύ ωραίες παραλίες. Αλλά και η άλλη μεριά της θάλασσας καλή είναι- η Πάργα π.χ. είναι σαν τα νησιά απεναντι.


----------



## Zazula (Jun 26, 2012)

Palavra said:


> Ο Λαιμός θεωρητικά είναι καλή ιδέα, αλλά έχει πολύ κόσμο, και τόσο η παραλία όσο και το νερό γίνονται, πώς να το πω... όχι και τόσο ωραία.


Με 15€ είσοδο το άτομο τις καθημερινές (25€/άτομο στο Σουκού), συν το κόστος τού πάρκινγκ κλπ, τώρα επιτέλους έχει αραιώσει λίγο ο κόσμος (αλλά όχι εντελώς, πάλι πήζει αρκετά): http://www.astir-beach.com/index.php?page=static_articles&a_id=timetable_price&en=0  Αλλά έτσι είναι, αν κάποιοι πλεμπείοι θέλουν να παραπονεθούν για τις τιμές, υπάρχουν και τα φτηνά: http://www.grandresort.gr/grand-beach-athens/entrance-prices.aspx.


----------



## Irini (Jun 26, 2012)

Έχω 5-6 χρόνια να πατήσω το ποδαράκι μου αλλά στον Κάλαμο Αττικής, κάτω στην παραλία Αγίων Αποστόλων, η παραλία Αγκώνα είναι ωραιότατη (και η υπόλοιπες παραλίες κακιές δεν είναι στην περιοχή).


----------



## Zazula (Jun 26, 2012)

Για μένα η καλύτερη παραλία πέριξ της Αθήνας είναι ο Άγιος Δημήτριος (Καλυβίων Θορικού) δίπλα στην Αγιαμαρίνα. Το συγκεκριμένο σημείο στο οποίο αναφέρομαι είναι εδώ: http://maps.google.com/?ll=37.801778,23.86702&spn=0.00423,0.009398&t=h&z=18. Φωτογραφίες της παραλίας εδώ: http://www.greekhotel.com/sterea/attica/agios-dimitrios/beach/home-gr.htm. Πηγαίνετε νωρίς το πρωί που θα βρείτε εύκολα ν' αφήσετε το αυτοκίνητο και θα υπάρχουν μόνο τα καπή. Μετά θα 'ρθουν και τ' αγουροξυπνημένα ξενύχτια και θα κάνετε καλό κόζι. Μπορείτε να πάτε και με λεωφορείο, και συγκεκριμένα με το Ε22 (http://www.oasa.gr/xpmap.php?id=pe22), στάση «Άγ. Δημήτριος» (τι πρωτότυπο). Προσέξτε μόνο επειδή το Ε22 (καθότι εσείς θα συνεχίσετε και μετά τη Βάρκιζα) θέλει ειδικό εισιτήριο, αξίας 1,60€ (και 0,80€ το μισό) — και στο Ε22 δεν ισχύει ούτε το 24ωρο εισιτήριο των 4€ ούτε το 7ήμερο εισιτήριο των 14€ (πάρτε απ' την αφετηρία και για την επιστροφή). Υπάρχουν ΔΩΡΕΑΝ ομπρέλες, ντουζιέρα, σημεία με σκιά κάτω από δέντρα καθώς και μπαροκαντίνα (με καλές μουσικές επιλογές για τους μεϊνστριμάδες σαν και του λόγου μου). Η Λεωφόρος Σουνίου έχει στα δύο λεπτά περίπτερο και ψιλικατζίδικο που 'χουν τα πάντα. Υπάρχει φαρμακείο επί της Σουνίου. Οι ΒΠίτες (κι ίσως κι οι ΔΠίτες) είναι προτιμότερο να πάνε από Αττική Οδό -> έξοδος Κορωπί προς Βάρη -> αριστερά στην Αγίας Μαρίνας - Κορωπίου (έχει ταμπέλες) και ή ντουγρού ως την παραλιακή (βγαίνετε στην εκκλησία οπότε Κυριακή πρωί προσέξτε μην πατήσετε καμιά γιαγιά) ή οι ψαγμένοι πάλι αριστερά στην Αγίου Δημητρίου για να βγούνε τζαστ.


----------



## Zazula (Jun 26, 2012)

Όσοι δεν πειστήκατε ακόμη, συνεχίστε τις αναζητήσεις σας για άλλες παραλίες εδώ: http://www.greekhotel.com/sterea/attica/attica-beaches/home-gr.htm. Άλλωστε θα επανέλθω κι εγώ και με άλλες ιδέες-προτάσεις. :)


----------



## crystal (Jun 26, 2012)

Τα Λεγραινά είναι ό,τι πιο αξιοπρεπές έχω βρει στην Αττική. Είμαι πρόθυμη να παραβλέψω και κίνηση και τα πάντα, αλλά πλέον τα έχει ανακαλύψει όλος ο κόσμος κι είναι μονίμως πήχτρα (τι μιλάς εσύ, θα μου πείτε, ήρθες από τη Θεσσαλονίκη, μας γεμίζεις την αμμουδιά και γκρινιάζεις κι από πάνω).



Palavra said:


> Αλλά να μην ξεχάσω, crystal: καλά είναι στον Παράδεισο, αλλά σαν τις παραλίες της Χαλκιδικής δεν έχει



Α γεια σου! Αλλά τι παραλίες: στο δεύτερο πόδι, στη μέση του πουθενά (τρίτο πεύκο μετά τον άσπρο βράχο), με δέκα χιλιόμετρα χωματόδρομο για να φτάσεις και μια αξιοθρήνητη παράγκα για μπιτς μπαρ, που παίζει μουσική σε νορμάλ ντεσιμπέλ κι έχει την μπύρα 4 ευρώ. Ησυχία. Γαλήνη. Ααααχ.

Εξαιρέσεις στον κανόνα: Μυκονιάτικα στην Καλλικράτεια και λίγο πιο πέρα η Βεργιά. Καγκουρομπιτσόμπαρα ολκής, ντάπα-ντούπα, ρακέτες, η θάλασσα λίγδα από τα αντηλιακά. Σαν τον ξενιτεμένο στη Σουηδία που προσγειώνεται στο Βενιζέλος και πρώτη του δουλειά είναι να τρέξει στα Εξάρχεια να ρουφήξει καυσαέριο, ε, απαραίτητο συστατικό κάθε καλοκαιρινής επανόδου στα πάτρια είναι ένα μπανάκι στο Shape. Μην με ρωτήσετε γιατί. Όταν αρχίσω ψυχανάλυση, το 'χω πάνω-πάνω στη λίστα με τα ίσσιουζ.

Και η απόλυτη παραλία της Χαλκιδικής βρίσκεται στο μέρος που συνδυάζει τα πάντα: χαλάρωση και κόσμο, νεολαία και οικογένειες, Πρόντιτζι στο μπιτς μπαρ και αραλίκι στην παραλία, ό,τι θέλεις εκεί το βρίσκεις. Αρμενιστής. Αυτό ακριβώς, τίποτα άλλο. :)



Η φωτογραφία από εδώ, μαζί με πολλές άλλες.


----------



## Zazula (Jun 26, 2012)

crystal said:


> Είμαι πρόθυμη να παραβλέψω και κίνηση και τα πάντα...


Να μιλά Σαλονικιός για κίνηση προς/από τη θάλασσα είναι σχήμα οξύμωρο!


----------



## Palavra (Jun 27, 2012)

Ξέχασα επίσης την απόλυτη κερκυραϊκή παραλία: Μυρτιώτισσα. Για να κατέβεις κατρακυλάς κάνα δεκάλεπτο από το δρόμο, και για ν' ανέβεις φτύνεις αίμα, αλλά αξίζει! Επίσης, Βάι. Τα λόγια είναι περιττά.



Zazula said:


> Με 15€ είσοδο το άτομο τις καθημερινές (25€/άτομο στο Σουκού), συν το κόστος τού πάρκινγκ κλπ, τώρα επιτέλους έχει αραιώσει λίγο ο κόσμος (αλλά όχι εντελώς, πάλι πήζει αρκετά): http://www.astir-beach.com/index.php?page=static_articles&a_id=timetable_price&en=0


Ο Αστέρας θεωρητικά είναι μια ωραία παραλία, στην πράξη όμως είναι εφιάλτης. Εκτός του ότι είναι πανάκριβος, και του ότι έχει και το τρίπτυχο ρακέτες-χάλια μουσική-κόσμο που τσιρίζει, είναι γεμάτος ψώνια εξ Αθηνών που κάθε καλοκαίρι καταφτάνουν πρόθυμα να σχολιάσουν πόσα κιλά πήρε η μιά, πόση κυταρίττιδα έχει η άλλη, με ποιον τα 'φτιαξε ο παραδίπλα, κτλ. Την τελευταία φορά που είχα πάει, πριν καμιά 5ετία περίπου, με το ζόρι έβρισκες ένα ανθυποπαραλληλογραμμάκι να απλώσεις την πετσέτα σου.


Zazula said:


> Αλλά έτσι είναι, αν κάποιοι πλεμπείοι θέλουν να παραπονεθούν για τις τιμές, υπάρχουν και τα φτηνά: http://www.grandresort.gr/grand-beach-athens/entrance-prices.aspx.


Θυμηθείτε μου να σας πω μια ιστορία...


----------



## bernardina (Jun 27, 2012)

Τριόπετρα Ρεθύμνου και τα αδέλφια της Λίγκρες και Άγιος Παύλος (για την ακρίβεια όλη η Ακουμιανή Γυαλιά). Τις καθημερινές οι τουρίστες είναι ελάχιστοι και ήσυχοι. Τα σαββατοκύριακα γίνεται λίγο της τρελής λόγω εντόπιου διήμερου τουρισμού αλλά χαλάλι. Μοναδικό μειονέκτημα, ότι ενίοτε σε παίρνει και σε σηκώνει (κυριολεκτικά όμως) ο αέρας.

A long way from home...



Την Αττική την έχω ξεγράψει πια, χρόνια τώρα.

Αχ, τι μου κάνετε


----------



## Anti21 (Jun 27, 2012)

βρε ελάτε στην Κρήτη να ευχαριστηθείτε παραλίες! Κερνάω μπυρίτσα!


----------



## SBE (Jun 27, 2012)

Διαβάζοντας τα προηγούμενα επιβεβαιώνεται αυτό που έιπα στην αρχή, ότι ο καθένας έχει διαφορετικό ορισμό της καλής παραλίας. Π.χ για μένα σημαντικό είναι να έχει ησυχία, άλλοι λένε να έχει καλή μουσική, που είναι το αντίθετο της ησυχίας. :twit:
Οπότε για να διευκολυνθούμε να συνοψίσω μερικές πληροφορίες που καλό είναι να περιλαμβάνονται στις κριτικές:
Τοποθεσία και πρόσβαση (και κόστος, αν είναι οργανωμένη παραλία)
Άμμος/ βότσαλο/ βράχια/ τσιμέντο
Θερμοκρασία και βάθος νερού
Καθαριότητα
Κόσμος (ερημιά/ πήχτρα/ οικογένειες/ λαϊφσταϊλάτοι/ βοσκοί με γίδια/ γυμνιστές)
Φαγητό/ ποτό (φέρτε μόνοι σας/ εκεί κοντά/ πάνω απο το κεφάλι σου να λιάζεσαι και να μυρίζεις το χαλασμένο τηγανόλαδο)
Ηχορρύπανση (ναι/ όχι/ τι είδους)


----------



## pidyo (Jul 1, 2012)

bernardina said:


> Τριόπετρα Ρεθύμνου και τα αδέλφια της Λίγκρες και Άγιος Παύλος (για την ακρίβεια όλη η Ακουμιανή Γυαλιά).


Θα προσπαθήσω να μη σου κρατήσω κακία που ανέφερες τον Άγιο Παύλο (όπου έχω περάσει αξέχαστα σε τρία διαφορετικά καλοκαίρια, με τρεις πολύ διαφορετικές παρέες) μια περίοδο που πνίγομαι στη δουλειά, ακόμη και κυριακάτικα...


----------



## StellaP (Jul 1, 2012)

Επειδή τώρα πια μένω μόνιμα στη Λεπτοκαρυά Πιερίας, σας συνιστώ ανεπιφύλακτα την παραλία της που εκτείνεται σε μεγάλη περιοχή και είναι για όλα τα γούστα. Αλλού με χαλίκι, αλλού με πέτρα, αλλού με άμμο. Και ογανωμένη με ξαπλώστρες, καφετέριες κλπ. κόσμο, φασαρία, και ερημική, ήσυχη και απομονωμένη. Και πού αλλού είσαι μέσα στη θάλασσα και συγχρόνως αγναντεύεις τον Όλυμπο που ακόμη και τώρα έχει χιονισμένες περιοχές.
Αλλά είναι επίσης πολύ σημαντικό ότι η Πιερία γενικώς έχει εξαιρετικά φιλικούς και πολιτισμένους ανθρώπους.


----------



## bernardina (Jul 1, 2012)

pidyo said:


> Θα προσπαθήσω να μη σου κρατήσω κακία που ανέφερες τον Άγιο Παύλο (όπου έχω περάσει αξέχαστα σε τρία διαφορετικά καλοκαίρια, με τρεις πολύ διαφορετικές παρέες) μια περίοδο που πνίγομαι στη δουλειά, ακόμη και κυριακάτικα...




Αν θα έπρεπε να μου κρατήσεις κακία για κάποιο λόγο, χίλιες φορές να 'ν' αυτός. :)
Ώστε κι εσύ ομοιοπαθής ε; (Και για τον Παύλο και για την κυριακάτικη δουλειά, εννοώ. Παρηγορήσου, δεν είσαι μόνος  ).

Α, και με την ευκαιρία, να διορθώσω κι εκείνο το Ακουμιανή _Γυαλιά_ που βγάζει μάτι και θες γυαλιά. Το σωστό είναι_ Γιαλιά _(από το (αι)γιαλός, όχι το γυαλί, κι ας το βρίσκουμε και με ύψιλον)


----------



## pidyo (Jul 1, 2012)

Α, ομοιοπαθής; Σχωρεμένη τότε. :)

Επί της ουσίας: από παραλίες στην Αττική δεν πρέπει να έχει κανείς υψηλές προσδοκίες. Έχω πάει σε άγνωστη, υποτίθεται, παραλία κοντά στο Σούνιο, προσβάσιμη από χωματόδρομο, που δεν είχε χώρο ν' ακουμπήσεις πετσέτα και χειρότερη ποιότητα νερών κι από τη Βάρκιζα, κι έχω πάει σε πασίγνωστη παραλία κοντά στη Ραφήνα που έτυχε (εκείνη τη μέρα) να έχει πεντακάθαρα νερά κι ελάχιστο κόσμο. Αν συνυπολογίσει κανείς και την τελείως απρόβλεπτη τις Κυριακές κίνηση, είναι προτιμότερο να μην έχει καμιά απολύτως προσδοκία για κάτι καλό, μπας και εκπλαγεί. 

Εκτός Αττικής, το ποσοστό εξαιρετικών παραλιών για όλα τα γούστα, με πεντακάθαρα νερά παραμένει εντυπωσιακά υψηλό για τα δεδομένα της Μεσογείου, όσο κι αν γκρινιάζουμε όλη την ώρα. Πηγαίνετε, για παράδειγμα, έναν Ιταλό ή Ισπανό σε παραλία στους Λειψούς κι αν δεν γίνει Σαμαράς με την καθαριότητα των νερών μου το λέτε. Η μόνη δυσάρεστη εξέλιξη είναι η κυριαρχία των ομπρελών και των ντάπα ντούπα μπιτς μπαρ ( ποιος φωτεινός νους σκέφτηκε ότι ο κακομοίρης που θα πάει στην ωραιότατη παραλία του Χαλκού στα Κύθηρα, καταστρέφοντας το αυτοκίνητό του στον δύσκολο χωματόδρομο, ονειρεύεται να ακούει νον-στοπ μιούζακ από την ίδια κασέτα στη διαπασών; ) αλλά και αυτά μπορεί κανείς εύκολα να τα αποφύγει ακόμη.


----------



## daeman (Jul 1, 2012)

...
Παρότι με κολάζετε μέρες τώρα, σ' αυτό το νήμα θ' αργήσω να ποστάρω. Για πολλούς λόγους: ο ψείρας θέλει να τα γράψει όλα με το νι και με το σίγμα για κάθε παραλία που έχει πάει, ο κωσταλεξισμένος δεν μπορεί να σκέφτεται παραλίες την ώρα που πρέπει να δουλέψει αγναντεύοντας τον κάμπο (γιατί μετά δεν θα κολυμπάει σε παραλίες, στα σκ... θα κολυμπάει και στον ιδρώτα αυγουστιάτικα· staycation στους 40 βαθμούς επί ένα 20ήμερο, μετά σβήνουμε το φούρνο και τον αφήνουμε να βράσει στο ζουμί του επί ένα χρόνο), ο ταξιδεμένος έχει πάει σε πολλές κι από πού ν' αρχίσει και πού να τελειώσει, ο ξεχασιάρης και προκραστρινάτος θέλει χρόνια τώρα ν' ανοίξει τέτοιο νήμα, εκτός Αττικής βέβαια.

Επομένως, προς το παρόν διανηματίζω:
*Διακοπές στο Πήλιο
Διακοπές στην Κρήτη* 

Άγιος Παύλος ρουλζ, αλλά εκτός σεζόν το Βάι (βάι βάι) σκίζει. Τα πέριξ και εντός, Ερημούπολη π.χ.


----------



## Earion (Jul 2, 2012)

Φαλάσαρνα.
Αλλά την έχω αφήσει πίσω στα 1993-94. Από τότε τη θυμάμαι και την έχω για μέτρο σύγκρισης. Και ο Άγιος Παύλος πολύ ωραίος.


----------



## azimuthios (Jul 2, 2012)

Έχουμε και λέμε από την κορυφή της κεφαλής μου... 

Παραλία Αττικής που λέει νωρίς το πρωί ή αργά το απόγευμα είναι το Αυλάκι (με είσοδο). Άντε και καμιά στη Ραφήνα, βαριά όμως. 

Έξω από δω τώρα, υπάρχουν: 

Καλόγερος στην Πάρο. Κανείς δεν την ξέρει, αλλά είναι μαγευτική και σχεδόν ερημική. Δρυός και Κολυμπήθρες για πιο κοσμοπολίτες και κορυφή όλων το Μαρτσέλο. Και με λίγο κόσμο και φανταστικά νερά και χώρο για να κάτσεις σε φυσική σκιά. Αλλά και από την άλλη μια χαρά είναι οι παραλίες. 

Χαλκιδική στον Αρμενιστή όταν το κάμπινγκ είναι κλειστό... χεχεχε. Αλλά και Βουρβουρού και Λακάρα (μέσα στο κάμπινγκ). 

Πελοπόννησος στη Στούπα και στην Καρδαμύλη. Αλλά και Κορώνη. 

Κρήτη, ω ναι ο Άγιος Παύλος, αλλά και νότια όπου και να πας κάτι θα βρεις. Και στο Βάη με λίγο κόσμο είναι φανταστικά για παράδειγμα. 

Στην Αίγινα υπάρχει μια γνωστή παραλία, αλλά δεν θυμάμαι το όνομά της. Είναι μεγάλη και καλή όμως. 

Στο Ναύπλιο στην Καραθώνα κάνετε καλό μπάνιο και περνάτε καλά αρκεί να αποφύγετε τα μπαρ με τον κόσμο. Λίγο πιο πέρα, πιο πέρα...

Λευκάδα αν δεν έχετε πάει Εγκρεμνούς δεν έχετε κάνει μπάνιο. Από κοντά το Πόρτο Κατσίκι, ο Άγιος Νικήτας και το Κάθισμα.


----------



## paraskevi (Jul 2, 2012)

Συμφωνώ με τον πιο πάνω κύριο για τη Λευκάδα (αν δεν παινέσεις το σπίτι σου...). Εκτός από Εγκρεμνούς, Πόρτο Κατσίκι, Κάθισμα, υπάρχει και το Κάστρο που δεν πληρώνεις είσοδο ή ομπρέλα, και έχει μπόλικο χώρο να απλώσεις την πετσέτα και την αρίδα σου.

Για την Αττική, ο Σχινιάς έχει πολλές οργανωμένες παραλίες για όσους θέλουν βαβούρα, και μικρές τζάμπα γωνίτσες για εκείνους που προτιμούν την απομόνωση.


----------



## daeman (Jun 25, 2013)

...
*Αυτές είναι οι δυο ελληνικές παραλίες στην λίστα με τις καλύτερες της Ευρώπης* 
Στην ευρωπαϊκή λίστα του trip advisor







Ελαφονήσι, Κρήτη, νούμερο 6







Λίνδος, Ρόδος, στο νούμερο 10

Πηγή: lifo
*Οι 25 καλύτερες παραλίες του κόσμου* 
Όπως τις επέλεξε το TripAdvisor


----------



## Palavra (Jun 25, 2013)

Επίσης από τη lifo, για τους Αθηναίους, εδώ ένας χάρτης με τις καθαρές και όχι και τόσο καθαρές μέχρι επικίνδυνες παραλίες της Αττικής.


----------



## daeman (Jun 25, 2013)

...
*CNN: Τέσσερις ελληνικές παραλίες στις 100 ομορφότερες* 

Στις 100 ομορφότερες παραλίες του κόσμου συγκαταλέγονται τέσσερις ελληνικές παραλίες, σύμφωνα με το αμερικανικό δίκτυο CNN. Η λίστα του CNN ανάμεσα στους επίγειους παραδείσους περιλαμβάνει τις παραλίες των Εγκρεμνών στη Λευκάδα, το Ναυάγιο στη Ζάκυνθο, το Μπάλο στην Κρήτη και τη Φαλάσαρνα* επίσης στην Κρήτ [sic]. 






Εγκρεμνοί, Λευκάδα, #24







Ναυάγιο, Ζάκυνθος, #32







Μπάλος, Χανιά, #35







Φαλάσαρνα, Χανιά, #100 (συνήθως, _τα_ Φαλάσαρνα η παραλία, _η_ Φαλάσαρνα η αρχαία πόλη)

πηγή: *World's 100 best beaches* (By CNN Staff), μέσω της εφημερίδας Έθνος


----------



## Hellegennes (Jun 25, 2013)

Μερικές από τις υποτιθέμενες καλύτερες, πάντως, τις βλέπω πολύ μικρές, με βράχια, φύκια και περίεργους βυθούς.


----------



## SBE (Jun 25, 2013)

Συμφωνώ με τον Ελληγενή. Επιπλέον, ποιά είναι τα κριτήρια; Γιατί βλέπω στη λίστα πάνω πάνω δύο παραλίες της Βρετανίας οι οποίες δεν προσφέρονται για μπάνιο λόγω της θερμοκρασίας του νερού (εγγυημένο αυτό, τις έχω δοκιμάσει) κι είναι έξω άλλες παραλίες που όλοι τις εkθειάζουν.


----------



## Hellegennes (Jun 25, 2013)

SBE said:


> Επιπλέον, ποιά είναι τα κριτήρια;



Να δίνουν υλικό για καλές φωτογραφίες. Είναι εμφανές.


----------



## daeman (Jun 26, 2013)

......
(CNN) -- Is it possible to rank the world's best beaches?

_Of course it is. This is the Internet._

Will everyone agree with our ranking, murmuring respectfully among themselves about how perfectly accurate every placement is?

_Maybe not. This is the Internet._

But that's why we've scoured the planet, demanded answers from our most well traveled friends, colleagues and cohorts, absorbed passionate pleas from readers, researched, investigated and examined the evidence then finally tipped the sand from our shoes, washed the brine from our eyes and put together a pretty good guide to the best beaches on the planet.

Now we turn it over to you.

Consider this list a premise, a platform from which you can jump into a dazzling, turquoise ocean of "further recommendations."

There's a comment box down below -- use it.

Or vote now on our Facebook poll -- World's Best Beaches.
...
http://edition.cnn.com/2013/05/28/travel/100-best-beaches

One man's heaven (what's yours?) is another man's hell, one woman's meat (what's yours?) is another woman's poison, 
one woman's beach (what's yours?) is some man's bitching (don't bother, we don't care). :twit:

Some like it hot, some like it cold, 
some like it in the pot, nine days old

Some like it shot
and some like it hung
and some like it in the twot 
nine months young
red-rag and pink-flag, E.E. Cummings





SBE said:


> Διαβάζοντας τα προηγούμενα επιβεβαιώνεται αυτό που έιπα στην αρχή, ότι ο καθένας έχει διαφορετικό ορισμό της καλής παραλίας. ...






...



........



.........................



............


----------



## MelidonisM (Jul 6, 2013)

https://twitter.com/PaSoKolatitsa/status/353167242122387456/photo/1
"...δεν μας λέει πού στην Αττική μη μαζευτούμε και πολλές..."


----------



## drsiebenmal (Jul 24, 2013)

Κι άλλες παραλίες: http://www.in2life.gr/escape/infoguide/articles/287831/article.aspx


----------



## Zazula (Aug 1, 2013)

Και μερικές ακόμη: http://www.prismanews.gr/index.php/ellada/item/54158-paralies-gumnistwn


----------



## daeman (Aug 21, 2015)

...
Ελαφονήσι, Χανιά







+ Μπάλος, Χανιά

[h=1]Διακοπές στην Κρήτη[/h]


----------

